# Sage Dual Boiler Drain Valve



## Rocketman007 (Oct 21, 2020)

I have a Sage Dual Boiler, (3Years old) and since the last descale, continually drips from the steam drain valve. I've tried descaling again, I've open the valve under pressure in the hope of blasting out any scale. And it is still dripping. Has anyone tried replacing a drain valve ???? If so how did you get to it, and where did you get the valve from.

I'm new to this Forum so apologies if I've posted in the wrong area.


----------



## Rocketman007 (Oct 21, 2020)

I've bitten the bullet &#8230;&#8230; I've taken it to Coffee Classics &#8230;&#8230;. It looked like a total strip down to get to the drain valves.


----------



## mctrials23 (May 8, 2017)

I think there is a general issue around the drain valves. When I had one a few years ago I would get the error caused by scale trapped in the drain valve.

Its great that its so easy to descale but there are some clear issues with the design of it.

Hopefully they can fix it for you!


----------



## Dinsdale (Nov 3, 2020)

I was getting steam pouring out of the drain valve in to the drip tray. I have just dismantled the machine, removed the drain valve and discovered a torn O-ring (see picture) This is the cause of the leak in my case. The metal part of the drain valve and the screw seem fine. I have cannibalized a spare for the moment and ordered some new small O-rings.


----------



## Millie (Jan 12, 2021)

Dinsdale, can you tell me what size o ring did you get and where from


----------

